# Weight Transfer on Downswing



## jomogolfer

Recently I've been working on trying to come more from the inside on my downswing and am trying to get more into the "slot". To this end, there is a lot of information and instruction out there regarding transferring the weight from the right foot to the left at the start of the downswing. In order to instigate this weight transfer, should I push off the ground with my right foot in order to shift my weight on to the left?

Thanks!

JMM


----------



## Fourputt

mikie said:


> All of your weight should move to your right foot(right handed golfer) and back 100% to your left foot BEFORE you reach the "top" of your swing! This will allow the free fall of your arms down and through to the finish. If you are able to swing in this way, no compensartions will be needed to correct the swing.


You have to be kidding!! No way your weight is on your left side at the top of the backswing. All that's going to do is give you a reverse pivot. You should start to return your weight to the left side just before you top out, or as you start the downswing, but it doesn't get all the way to the left side until impact. Anything else robs you of power. The whole point of the golf swing is to return the clubhead to the impact zone squared up and with all of your weight and momentum behind it at that point. Shifting your weight too early makes that ideal impossible.

I think I can see what you are trying to say, but anyone taking this advice literally will tie himself in knots (and probably hurt something) trying to follow it.


----------



## jomogolfer

mikie said:


> Believe me. This is the gospel. The "top" of your golfswing is when all your weight is back onto your front foot! If this doesn't occur until you are halfway or 10% or 80% into your "downswing" then that is the top and your arch is measured from there. Hence; The shorter your arch, the less clubhead speed and the less force to propel the golfball. Please keep an open mind about this. Some of the greeatest golfers who ever played the game did just this.


Thank you for your feedback. Like Rick, I think I know what you are trying to say - that in an elite player's swing the hips/legs begin to unwind before the backswing is complete. 

In the latest Golf Digest, David Leadbetter speaks extesively on a player's swing energy or "chi" and says, "the pros we tested supported 90 percent of their body weight on their back foot at the top of the backswing, but the amateurs kept their weight evenly distributed--no shift away from the target. As the pros started down, they applied significant force onto their front foot..." 

My question is how to instigate this weight shift. I spoke with a PGA pro today (2005 Colorado PGA teacher of the year) and he basically said that if it's the right foot that I feel helping me to make this weight shift, then so be it. However, the feeling might be different for someone else.


----------



## Fourputt

In "The Little Red Book" Harvey Penick talks about what he calls the Magic Move. He says that the left heel should naturally pull up off the ground during the backswing, and the right elbow should be away from the body at the top. I quote from his book: 

"To start the downswing, let your weight shift to the left foot while bringing your right elbow back down to your body. 
This is one move, not two."


----------



## Fourputt

I still disagree. Your weight should never shift completely to either side except at the top of the finish, when it IS on the left foot. If it shifted 100% right at any point in the back swing, you would have the devil's own time trying to get back to the left side with any power. And it would take just the slightest overshift and you'd fall over. 

You have to keep enough of your weight on the left to help start the transfer back to that side, and then leave enough behind on the right to make a smooth weight shift through the entire swing. Otherwise you have a great deal of difficulty in maintaining clubhead acceleration through the impact zone. 

You may THINK you are making a 100% transfer, but if you are, you are the ONLY player I've ever heard of who is. :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards

Dude you are digging yourself deeper and deeper..First off, your weight should NEVER be on one side or the other. When you start your backswing, you want to have about 60% of your weight, on your right foot. Then, as you engage the downswing, the hips should turn, and allow your arms to free fall. Then only as you drop into the slot, then you start to shift your weight to the left, and finish pretty.

You can't do it your way, because you will make you off balance in your followthrough, and that can cause problems!

Who are you, and what phoney company do you worh for???


----------



## Fourputt

mikie said:


> Just analyze Jacks swing and Couples swing(and many more) before you decide you know.


I want to know... is this something you've read? Or just your own impression of the swing? Do you have any professional qualifications to give a little bit of support to your allegations? 

I've read Jack Nicklaus book "Golf My Way" (several times) and he says nothing of the sort, so I really don't know where you're getting this stuff.


----------



## 300Yards

Where's the emoticon of a man digging into the ground?
Because he's just digging deeper...
man, I've analyzed both their swings, neither do either of the sort..I'll bet you think Pros are hacks, cause you've never been to one..When you ever get lessons, then tell us ths ******* technique works.

I don't know who licked the red off your lollipop son, but your preaching to the wrong choir!


----------



## cesc

This might help me not with golf but with football/soccer...I apparently run with my weight...I must learn how not to.


----------



## zaphod

jomogolfer. If I get hung up at specific amount of weight to get transferred during backswing analysis paralysis occurs for me. A low beginning to the backswing does this for me( think of wheels on the club sole and keep them on the ground as long as possible) with the butt of club still pointing at your belt buckle. This gets your torso moving with the club and your weight transfer will occur naturally.

Now to get your weight to the forward side it is drag and lag move to get club moving forward. In other words,let your hips and torso lead the first move. with your club dragging into slot behind your arms. Its hard to keep your hands passive at the start of move (ie OTT if thats what you've been doing). If you keep the torso in tune with the hips a reverse C (reverse weight shift) doesn't occur and you have your forward side weight transfer.

Again practice these moves with 6-8 irons first. The weight transfer should be automatic and smooth feeling. You should never have the feeling of loosing your balance at any point in your swing and feel confident of holding any position steady for at least the count of 3.

good luck


----------



## mikie

Not to "think" about during swing. Its automatic. Read the course and do drills(1 foot-1 arm swings) to train your swing...


----------



## brownman

I am new to this forum,hope u dont mind me coming in on this one late,I am going back to basics to ressurect my swing.I am coming to grips with the impact zone ie,2"before and 4" after.My question here though is,at the start of downswing,should I be feeling a lot more pressure on the inside of my right foot,and will this naturally give me that "bump" effect.
Thanks in advance..TERRY


----------



## 300Yards

That pressure you feel is weight inside your right foot..this sounds very good to me! Just don't let that weight go past your right foot. Also, make sure you turn, as you bump. Otherwise, you could slice.


----------



## Theswingdoc

*Leaderboard*

If you really want to get a great understanding of proper weight shift during the golfswing, you shouyld check out a training aid called the Leaderboard. This was developed by Steve Bann who is Stuart Appleby's coach and is an awesome training aid. If you want to learn more about the Leaderboard check out the following TheSwingDoc.com - Leaderboard


----------



## cbwheeler

The weight shift is accomplished by first, a slight movement of the target side hip towards the target. This is not a sway, its a small shift. Watch any video of a pro swing and you'll see this. This allows the hips to clear and the body to turn around the hips. When the body begins to turn, the weight shifts to the front foot as the downswing develops.

Watch this video to see the positions I'm talking about - YouTube - Tiger Woods golf swing dynamics


----------

